
Y Combinator Alum Strikingly Launches Its Super Easy ‘One-Click’ Site Builder - ossamaben
http://www.followletter.com/o/5255/http://link.techcrunch.com/51804bfa65217dc6e1114f3218k57.51/Upy80sJSm5GJ6-YbA022b#.Up0J6l5wbWY.hackernews
======
benologist
Non-spam link: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/02/y-combinator-alum-
strikingl...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/02/y-combinator-alum-strikingly-
launches-its-super-easy-one-click-site-builder/)

